# Concession (of a kind) and Goodbye.



## Liability

I made a bet.  I lost.  Welching is not cool, at least not the way I was raised.  Therefore, I am obligated to honor the bet (Zona's revenge  ): and the terms were simple.  I bet that Pres. Obama would NOT get re-elected.  

Based on everything I have seen tonight, the election actually is now over.  Even if Mitt takes Ohio (which is still kind of up in the air, the "call" notwithstanding) and even if he somehow prevails in FL and VA, he seems to have lost CO.  (I blame mal.)  The trouble is, he had to end up running that table.  And without CO, he didn't.  End of story.  

The payment terms were simple, too.  If I lost the bet, I was to flat out LEAVE USMB.

That time, evidently has come. (Of course, if a miracle happens, and Mitt ends up winning on a recount or three or five, I'll come back upon the same terms!)  No.  I am not counting on that.

Thus, I am obliged to leave USMB.  I have been' assured' by lots of my lib "buddies" that I will come back under some other username.  Nope.  Gone means gone.  They can believe whatever a lib's heart says they should believe.  But, I'll still be gone.  (I discovered a new place which I like anyway, so I will not be suffering in some arid desert.)  

To my lib pals and even those who I never much liked, I will concede the following.  Not only was I wrong in my political guess, I was WAY the fuck off.  There.  You can gloat.  I was wrong.

In your favor, I will also say JUST this much more.  Your political philosophy is misguided as all hell.  But most of you think the way you think for good enough reasons.  I admire that.  Beats the snot outta the attitude of most Americans who just don't even give thought to the issues of our time.

To my more or less Conservative pals, I urge you to keep up the good fight.  It is plainly an uphill battle.  But the course you have chosen is the right one.  THIS particular electoral loss is a very deep and cutting one.  But what can we do?  Giving up is not an option.  So, keep up your efforts to educate the libs and the majority of indifferent fellow citizens.  Someday, conservative political philosophy may yet flower.  Time permitting.

That leaves only one thing left to say.

Adios.


----------



## Synthaholic

Can I have your rep?


----------



## Article 15

Peace, homey.

Catch you on the flipside!


----------



## Foxfyre

I sincerely hope your lib pals will convince you to welch on one bet---a bet that you never should have made--because you have been a friend and asset to USMB and  you will be missed, Liability.  What does it profit us or you for you to leave out of some kind of code of honor that means nothing?  Okay, none of us should make silly bets that cost one party everything and cost the other party nothing.  That was not a smart bet to make.  So I'm hoping your friends here will offer you a graceful way out of this one.


----------



## Sallow

Ugh really?

Damn..miss ya dude.


----------



## del

Liability said:


> I made a bet.  I lost.  Welching is not cool, at least not the way I was raised.  Therefore, I am obligated to honor the bet (Zona's revenge  ): and the terms were simple.  I bet that Pres. Obama would NOT get re-elected.
> 
> Based on everything I have seen tonight, the election actually is now over.  Even if Mitt takes Ohio (which is still kind of up in the air, the "call" notwithstanding) and even if he somehow prevails in FL and VA, he seems to have lost CO.  (I blame mal.)  The trouble is, he had to end up running that table.  And without CO, he didn't.  End of story.
> 
> The payment terms were simple, too.  If I lost the bet, I was to flat out LEAVE USMB.
> 
> That time, evidently has come. (Of course, if a miracle happens, and Mitt ends up winning on a recount or three or five, I'll come back upon the same terms!)  No.  I am not counting on that.
> 
> Thus, I am obliged to leave USMB.  I have been' assured' by lots of my lib "buddies" that I will come back under some other username.  Nope.  Gone means gone.  They can believe whatever a lib's heart says they should believe.  But, I'll still be gone.  (I discovered a new place which I like anyway, so I will not be suffering in some arid desert.)
> 
> To my lib pals and even those who I never much liked, I will concede the following.  Not only was I wrong in my political guess, I was WAY the fuck off.  There.  You can gloat.  I was wrong.
> 
> In your favor, I will also say JUST this much more.  Your political philosophy is misguided as all hell.  But most of you think the way you think for good enough reasons.  I admire that.  Beats the snot outta the attitude of most Americans who just don't even give thought to the issues of our time.
> 
> To my more or less Conservative pals, I urge you to keep up the good fight.  It is plainly an uphill battle.  But the course you have chosen is the right one.  THIS particular electoral loss is a very deep and cutting one.  But what can we do?  Giving up is not an option.  So, keep up your efforts to educate the libs and the majority of indifferent fellow citizens.  Someday, conservative political philosophy may yet flower.  Time permitting.
> 
> That leaves only one thing left to say.
> 
> Adios.



i blame mal, too


----------



## Shogun

If the person with whom you made the bet displayed an ounce of tact they would not hold you to the criteria of leaving the forum.  I hope that they choose to alleviate your urge to follow through as you will be missed on the forum, admitted or not, by people of the entire range of political philosophy.

But, should you choose to leave for good I wish you the best and hope you find a good replacement for what you found here at USMB and thank you for your input and participation to the forum.


----------



## Si modo

I think these sorts of bets are not good.  Bet an avatar or a sig.

Good on you for honoring it.

Bad for USMB.


----------



## AmyNation

I call for you and conservative to welch!


----------



## AquaAthena

Shogun said:


> If the person with whom you made the bet displayed an ounce of tact they would not hold you to the criteria of leaving the forum.  I hope that they choose to alleviate your urge to follow through as you will be missed on the forum, admitted or not, by people of the entire range of political philosophy.
> 
> But, should you choose to leave for good I wish you the best and hope you find a good replacement for what you found here at USMB and thank you for your input and participation to the forum.



That was actually frame-able Shogun. Thanks, for it made me feel good. I like liability a great deal. He has a good way with words...


----------



## HUGGY

AmyNation said:


> I call for you and conservative to welch!



I call for Liability to stay and conservative to go fuck himself.


----------



## Article 15

HUGGY said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> 
> I call for you and conservative to welch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call for Liability to stay and conservative to go fuck himself.
Click to expand...


Agreed.


----------



## Noomi

Oh come on. No one wants you to leave over a silly bet. Seriously, stick around. Concede you lost and get on with things.


----------



## syrenn

hopefully whoever it is....is not a total dick and just crows that you lost...but does not hold you to leaving....


----------



## California Girl

I didn't make a bet but I'm leaning towards following Liability out the door. Not because Romney lost but because USMB is not what it once was.


----------



## del

California Girl said:


> I didn't make a bet but I'm leaning towards following Liability out the door. Not because Romney lost but because USMB is not what it once was.



bye


----------



## del

del said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't make a bet but I'm leaning towards following Liability out the door. Not because Romney lost but because USMB is not what it once was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bye
Click to expand...


i hope that\'s clear


----------



## Foxfyre

USMB is what we all make it.

But nobody should be held to a bet that can cost one party everything but the other party risks nothing.


----------



## Mr. H.

"Welching is not cool". 

And to think you all just laid out the red carpet for the ultimate welcher. 

Thanks for another four years of nothing. 

And no more years of the Liarbility.


----------



## Synthaholic

AmyNation said:


> I call for you and conservative to welch!


Is Conservative gone, too?  

He can stay gone.  But Liability should stay.

Although, I still want his rep.


----------



## Synthaholic

syrenn said:


> hopefully whoever it is....is not a total dick and just crows that you lost...but does not hold you to leaving....


It was Zona, and he/she has been gone for over a year!

Liability is honoring a bet with a ghost!


----------



## Synthaholic

California Girl said:


> I didn't make a bet but I'm leaning towards following Liability out the door. Not because Romney lost but because USMB is not what it once was.


Please.  Do us all a favor.

You will not be missed.


----------



## Synthaholic

del said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't make a bet but I'm leaning towards following Liability out the door. Not because Romney lost but because USMB is not what it once was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bye
Click to expand...


----------



## expatriate

I ain't buyin' it.  He'll be back with some new name and will work really hard to not let his former identity become known.  Liability was a puss who wouldn't make a man's wager on the election, but would only make a girlieman wager that he knew he could easily circumvent.  That still makes him a puss in my book.


----------



## Article 15

California Girl said:


> I didn't make a bet but I'm leaning towards following Liability out the door. Not because Romney lost but because USMB is not what it once was.



It certainly wont be the same anymore for you and your wingnut tribe.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Liability said:


> I made a bet.  I lost.  Welching is not cool, at least not the way I was raised.  Therefore, I am obligated to honor the bet (Zona's revenge  ): and the terms were simple.  I bet that Pres. Obama would NOT get re-elected.
> 
> Based on everything I have seen tonight, the election actually is now over.  Even if Mitt takes Ohio (which is still kind of up in the air, the "call" notwithstanding) and even if he somehow prevails in FL and VA, he seems to have lost CO.  (I blame mal.)  The trouble is, he had to end up running that table.  And without CO, he didn't.  End of story.
> 
> The payment terms were simple, too.  If I lost the bet, I was to flat out LEAVE USMB.
> 
> That time, evidently has come. (Of course, if a miracle happens, and Mitt ends up winning on a recount or three or five, I'll come back upon the same terms!)  No.  I am not counting on that.
> 
> Thus, I am obliged to leave USMB.  I have been' assured' by lots of my lib "buddies" that I will come back under some other username.  Nope.  Gone means gone.  They can believe whatever a lib's heart says they should believe.  But, I'll still be gone.  (I discovered a new place which I like anyway, so I will not be suffering in some arid desert.)
> 
> To my lib pals and even those who I never much liked, I will concede the following.  Not only was I wrong in my political guess, I was WAY the fuck off.  There.  You can gloat.  I was wrong.
> 
> In your favor, I will also say JUST this much more.  Your political philosophy is misguided as all hell.  But most of you think the way you think for good enough reasons.  I admire that.  Beats the snot outta the attitude of most Americans who just don't even give thought to the issues of our time.
> 
> To my more or less Conservative pals, I urge you to keep up the good fight.  It is plainly an uphill battle.  But the course you have chosen is the right one.  THIS particular electoral loss is a very deep and cutting one.  But what can we do?  Giving up is not an option.  So, keep up your efforts to educate the libs and the majority of indifferent fellow citizens.  Someday, conservative political philosophy may yet flower.  Time permitting.
> 
> That leaves only one thing left to say.
> 
> Adios.



Goodbye, Good Luck, and thanks for all the fish.


----------



## Bfgrn

This is really unfair Liability! It is not your fault Romney lost. They just didn't listen to you.

The damn GOP has WAY too many RINOS who have tainted your message. They need to see the light. They need to water that conservative flower, not stomp on it!

You need to stand up and tell them all that's needed is to become more conservative, not less. 

With the right message you can get those damn moochers to look in the mirror and see that they ARE moochers. I already called grandma and told her to get off her 80 year old ass, get a job and stop mooching off government.

You need to push for more laws like Arizona S.B. 1070. Stop and search EVERY taco eater, not just some of them. Then they will get the message...this is OUR white ass country!

And those limp wristers need to be straightened out...literally!

You can't give up now Liability, I am really counting on you to get out your message. Liberals are counting on you, much more than conservatives...


----------



## Ravi

That must have hurt. You have my sympathy.


----------



## Sarah G

Synthaholic said:


> Can I have your rep?



I want his avie.


----------



## PredFan

Liability said:


> I made a bet.  I lost.  Welching is not cool, at least not the way I was raised.  Therefore, I am obligated to honor the bet (Zona's revenge  ): and the terms were simple.  I bet that Pres. Obama would NOT get re-elected.
> 
> Based on everything I have seen tonight, the election actually is now over.  Even if Mitt takes Ohio (which is still kind of up in the air, the "call" notwithstanding) and even if he somehow prevails in FL and VA, he seems to have lost CO.  (I blame mal.)  The trouble is, he had to end up running that table.  And without CO, he didn't.  End of story.
> 
> The payment terms were simple, too.  If I lost the bet, I was to flat out LEAVE USMB.
> 
> That time, evidently has come. (Of course, if a miracle happens, and Mitt ends up winning on a recount or three or five, I'll come back upon the same terms!)  No.  I am not counting on that.
> 
> Thus, I am obliged to leave USMB.  I have been' assured' by lots of my lib "buddies" that I will come back under some other username.  Nope.  Gone means gone.  They can believe whatever a lib's heart says they should believe.  But, I'll still be gone.  (I discovered a new place which I like anyway, so I will not be suffering in some arid desert.)
> 
> To my lib pals and even those who I never much liked, I will concede the following.  Not only was I wrong in my political guess, I was WAY the fuck off.  There.  You can gloat.  I was wrong.
> 
> In your favor, I will also say JUST this much more.  Your political philosophy is misguided as all hell.  But most of you think the way you think for good enough reasons.  I admire that.  Beats the snot outta the attitude of most Americans who just don't even give thought to the issues of our time.
> 
> To my more or less Conservative pals, I urge you to keep up the good fight.  It is plainly an uphill battle.  But the course you have chosen is the right one.  THIS particular electoral loss is a very deep and cutting one.  But what can we do?  Giving up is not an option.  So, keep up your efforts to educate the libs and the majority of indifferent fellow citizens.  Someday, conservative political philosophy may yet flower.  Time permitting.
> 
> That leaves only one thing left to say.
> 
> Adios.



It's been fun. I will be gone as well soon. Not much point now in talking politics. This country is pretty much done and Iit's dangerous to be right when the government is wrong.


----------



## strollingbones

no one goaded libability into this bet....he just came out with the declaration.....

honor your bet dude.....slink outta here with your shoulders slumped and your head held low....

o wait wait you wont be able to read this...damn


----------



## Swagger

I'll miss your well-crafted broadsides and the subsequent hilarity that often ensues. You have a gift for invective, Liability, and I guaruntee that your absence will result in a quieter USMB. And I'll even go so far as to predict that you'll see an increasing number of familiar faces arrive at your next online destination... should you leave a trail.


----------



## niteowl

Synthaholic said:


> Can I have your rep?



Sure you can.

...all you have to do, is earn it.

(You have to explain every f*kin thing to lefties.)


----------



## daveman

expatriate said:


> I ain't buyin' it.  He'll be back with some new name and will work really hard to not let his former identity become known.  Liability was a puss who wouldn't make a man's wager on the election, but would only make a girlieman wager that he knew he could easily circumvent.  That still makes him a puss in my book.


Your book is full of shit.


----------



## Grandma

PredFan said:


> It's been fun. I will be gone as well soon. Not much point now in talking politics. This country is pretty much done and Iit's dangerous to be right when the government is wrong.



Damn, they're bailing like mad!

Toodles, righties. Liability, it was fun.

Looks like us lefties will have the run of the place then.


----------



## expatriate

daveman said:


> expatriate said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't buyin' it.  He'll be back with some new name and will work really hard to not let his former identity become known.  Liability was a puss who wouldn't make a man's wager on the election, but would only make a girlieman wager that he knew he could easily circumvent.  That still makes him a puss in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> Your book is full of shit.
Click to expand...



hahahahahahahahahahhaaha... oddly enough...in MY book, it says that Barack Obama, the DEMOCRAT, will be the president for the next four years... what does it say in YOUR book, loser?


----------



## HUGGY

Sarah G said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have your rep?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want his avie.
Click to expand...


Vultures!


----------



## HUGGY

Swagger said:


> I'll miss your well-crafted broadsides and the subsequent hilarity that often ensues. You have a gift for invective, Liability, and I guaruntee that your absence will result in a quieter USMB. And I'll even go so far as to predict that you'll see an increasing number of familiar faces arrive at your next online destination... should you leave a trail.



Sandi leaves a trail too....like a slug on a beach.


----------



## rightwinger

Best of luck Liability

I rarely agreed with you but I enjoyed our back and forth. You are a class act and we will miss you here


----------



## Zoom

Liability said:


> I made a bet.  I lost.  Welching is not cool, at least not the way I was raised.  Therefore, I am obligated to honor the bet (Zona's revenge  ): and the terms were simple.  I bet that Pres. Obama would NOT get re-elected.
> 
> Based on everything I have seen tonight, the election actually is now over.  Even if Mitt takes Ohio (which is still kind of up in the air, the "call" notwithstanding) and even if he somehow prevails in FL and VA, he seems to have lost CO.  (I blame mal.)  The trouble is, he had to end up running that table.  And without CO, he didn't.  End of story.
> 
> The payment terms were simple, too.  If I lost the bet, I was to flat out LEAVE USMB.
> 
> That time, evidently has come. (Of course, if a miracle happens, and Mitt ends up winning on a recount or three or five, I'll come back upon the same terms!)  No.  I am not counting on that.
> 
> Thus, I am obliged to leave USMB.  I have been' assured' by lots of my lib "buddies" that I will come back under some other username.  Nope.  Gone means gone.  They can believe whatever a lib's heart says they should believe.  But, I'll still be gone.  (I discovered a new place which I like anyway, so I will not be suffering in some arid desert.)
> 
> To my lib pals and even those who I never much liked, I will concede the following.  Not only was I wrong in my political guess, I was WAY the fuck off.  There.  You can gloat.  I was wrong.
> 
> In your favor, I will also say JUST this much more.  Your political philosophy is misguided as all hell.  But most of you think the way you think for good enough reasons.  I admire that.  Beats the snot outta the attitude of most Americans who just don't even give thought to the issues of our time.
> 
> To my more or less Conservative pals, I urge you to keep up the good fight.  It is plainly an uphill battle.  But the course you have chosen is the right one.  THIS particular electoral loss is a very deep and cutting one.  But what can we do?  Giving up is not an option.  So, keep up your efforts to educate the libs and the majority of indifferent fellow citizens.  Someday, conservative political philosophy may yet flower.  Time permitting.
> 
> That leaves only one thing left to say.
> 
> Adios.


Bye.


----------



## Papageorgio

A bet is a bet, some would call it gutsy, others would call it stupid. 

Take care Liability and Conservative.


----------



## Mad Scientist

I think some of these posters took this bet *secretly* hoping they'd lose? Maybe they'd been thinking about leaving for one reason or another and didn't know how to do it?

Message board burn out DOES HAPPEN, I've seen it on many different boards. And when it happens to you just take a few weeks or months off and come back. 

When and if I get sick of USMB and wanna' leave I'll just tell ya'.


----------



## Zoom

PredFan said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made a bet.  I lost.  Welching is not cool, at least not the way I was raised.  Therefore, I am obligated to honor the bet (Zona's revenge  ): and the terms were simple.  I bet that Pres. Obama would NOT get re-elected.
> 
> Based on everything I have seen tonight, the election actually is now over.  Even if Mitt takes Ohio (which is still kind of up in the air, the "call" notwithstanding) and even if he somehow prevails in FL and VA, he seems to have lost CO.  (I blame mal.)  The trouble is, he had to end up running that table.  And without CO, he didn't.  End of story.
> 
> The payment terms were simple, too.  If I lost the bet, I was to flat out LEAVE USMB.
> 
> That time, evidently has come. (Of course, if a miracle happens, and Mitt ends up winning on a recount or three or five, I'll come back upon the same terms!)  No.  I am not counting on that.
> 
> Thus, I am obliged to leave USMB.  I have been' assured' by lots of my lib "buddies" that I will come back under some other username.  Nope.  Gone means gone.  They can believe whatever a lib's heart says they should believe.  But, I'll still be gone.  (I discovered a new place which I like anyway, so I will not be suffering in some arid desert.)
> 
> To my lib pals and even those who I never much liked, I will concede the following.  Not only was I wrong in my political guess, I was WAY the fuck off.  There.  You can gloat.  I was wrong.
> 
> In your favor, I will also say JUST this much more.  Your political philosophy is misguided as all hell.  But most of you think the way you think for good enough reasons.  I admire that.  Beats the snot outta the attitude of most Americans who just don't even give thought to the issues of our time.
> 
> To my more or less Conservative pals, I urge you to keep up the good fight.  It is plainly an uphill battle.  But the course you have chosen is the right one.  THIS particular electoral loss is a very deep and cutting one.  But what can we do?  Giving up is not an option.  So, keep up your efforts to educate the libs and the majority of indifferent fellow citizens.  Someday, conservative political philosophy may yet flower.  Time permitting.
> 
> That leaves only one thing left to say.
> 
> Adios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been fun. I will be gone as well soon. Not much point now in talking politics. This country is pretty much done and Iit's dangerous to be right when the government is wrong.
Click to expand...

Bye.


----------



## WorldWatcher

>


Fair winds and following seas Liability.  Don't want to see you go, but honor and respect you keeping your word.  At the end of the day a man's word is more valuable than money or gold.


PM me with your new hang-out if you wish, I might stop by to say "Hi".



>>>>


----------



## Foxfyre

And sometimes I think it is okay to admit that you promised or pledged something really stupid and following through is hurtful to yourself and everybody else.   I think this might be one of those times.


----------



## del

Mad Scientist said:


> *I think* some of these posters took this bet *secretly* hoping they'd lose? Maybe they'd been thinking about leaving for one reason or another and didn't know how to do it?
> 
> Message board burn out DOES HAPPEN, I've seen it on many different boards. And when it happens to you just take a few weeks or months off and come back.
> 
> When and if I get sick of USMB and wanna' leave I'll just tell ya'.





good one


----------



## Synthaholic

PredFan said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made a bet.  I lost.  Welching is not cool, at least not the way I was raised.  Therefore, I am obligated to honor the bet (Zona's revenge  ): and the terms were simple.  I bet that Pres. Obama would NOT get re-elected.
> 
> Based on everything I have seen tonight, the election actually is now over.  Even if Mitt takes Ohio (which is still kind of up in the air, the "call" notwithstanding) and even if he somehow prevails in FL and VA, he seems to have lost CO.  (I blame mal.)  The trouble is, he had to end up running that table.  And without CO, he didn't.  End of story.
> 
> The payment terms were simple, too.  If I lost the bet, I was to flat out LEAVE USMB.
> 
> That time, evidently has come. (Of course, if a miracle happens, and Mitt ends up winning on a recount or three or five, I'll come back upon the same terms!)  No.  I am not counting on that.
> 
> Thus, I am obliged to leave USMB.  I have been' assured' by lots of my lib "buddies" that I will come back under some other username.  Nope.  Gone means gone.  They can believe whatever a lib's heart says they should believe.  But, I'll still be gone.  (I discovered a new place which I like anyway, so I will not be suffering in some arid desert.)
> 
> To my lib pals and even those who I never much liked, I will concede the following.  Not only was I wrong in my political guess, I was WAY the fuck off.  There.  You can gloat.  I was wrong.
> 
> In your favor, I will also say JUST this much more.  Your political philosophy is misguided as all hell.  But most of you think the way you think for good enough reasons.  I admire that.  Beats the snot outta the attitude of most Americans who just don't even give thought to the issues of our time.
> 
> To my more or less Conservative pals, I urge you to keep up the good fight.  It is plainly an uphill battle.  But the course you have chosen is the right one.  THIS particular electoral loss is a very deep and cutting one.  But what can we do?  Giving up is not an option.  So, keep up your efforts to educate the libs and the majority of indifferent fellow citizens.  Someday, conservative political philosophy may yet flower.  Time permitting.
> 
> That leaves only one thing left to say.
> 
> Adios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been fun. I will be gone as well soon. Not much point now in talking politics. This country is pretty much done and Iit's dangerous to be right when the government is wrong.
Click to expand...

What a crybaby.  You lost, so you quit.

Liberals lose, they fight harder.


----------



## Synthaholic

niteowl said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have your rep?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you can.
> 
> ...all you have to do, is earn it.
> 
> (You have to explain every f*kin thing to lefties.)
Click to expand...



So by this I guess you don't support Republican efforts to do away with the Estate Laws?  (Those dumbasses call it the Death Tax)

Wriggle.  Squirm.  I'll enjoy it.


----------



## Sarah G

strollingbones said:


> no one goaded libability into this bet....he just came out with the declaration.....
> 
> honor your bet dude.....slink outta here with your shoulders slumped and your head held low....
> 
> o wait wait you wont be able to read this...damn



Let's get a forwarding address.


----------



## daveman

expatriate said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> expatriate said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't buyin' it.  He'll be back with some new name and will work really hard to not let his former identity become known.  Liability was a puss who wouldn't make a man's wager on the election, but would only make a girlieman wager that he knew he could easily circumvent.  That still makes him a puss in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> Your book is full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahhaaha... oddly enough...in MY book, it says that Barack Obama, the DEMOCRAT, will be the president for the next four years... what does it say in YOUR book, loser?
Click to expand...

It says "America is circling the drain, and clueless morons cheer it on."

Hint:  That would be you.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> expatriate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your book is full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahhaaha... oddly enough...in MY book, it says that Barack Obama, the DEMOCRAT, will be the president for the next four years... what does it say in YOUR book, loser?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It says "America is circling the drain, and clueless morons cheer it on."
> 
> Hint:  That would be you.
Click to expand...

You should move to Canad...oh, wait.  


Maybe Somalia?


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> expatriate said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahhaaha... oddly enough...in MY book, it says that Barack Obama, the DEMOCRAT, will be the president for the next four years... what does it say in YOUR book, loser?
> 
> 
> 
> It says "America is circling the drain, and clueless morons cheer it on."
> 
> Hint:  That would be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should move to Canad...oh, wait.
> 
> 
> Maybe Somalia?
Click to expand...

You want a socialist utopia.  You move to Greece and stop fucking up America.


----------



## expatriate

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It says "America is circling the drain, and clueless morons cheer it on."
> 
> Hint:  That would be you.
> 
> 
> 
> You should move to Canad...oh, wait.
> 
> 
> Maybe Somalia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want a socialist utopia.  You move to Greece and stop fucking up America.
Click to expand...


you talk real big and tough for a guy who lost.

loser.


----------



## daveman

expatriate said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should move to Canad...oh, wait.
> 
> 
> Maybe Somalia?
> 
> 
> 
> You want a socialist utopia.  You move to Greece and stop fucking up America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you talk real big and tough for a guy who lost.
> 
> loser.
Click to expand...

You talk real big and tough for a guy who didn't do anything to bring about the victory you're taking credit for.


----------



## Synthaholic

expatriate said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should move to Canad...oh, wait.
> 
> 
> Maybe Somalia?
> 
> 
> 
> You want a socialist utopia.  You move to Greece and stop fucking up America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you talk real big and tough for a guy who lost.
> 
> loser.
Click to expand...

He's a faux conservative.  Loud, angry talk is all they have.


----------



## expatriate

Synthaholic said:


> expatriate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want a socialist utopia.  You move to Greece and stop fucking up America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you talk real big and tough for a guy who lost.
> 
> loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a faux conservative.  Loud, angry talk is all they have.
Click to expand...


the whole "gunslinger" persona thing reeks of a pimply faced teenager role playing from the boycave in his parent's basement.


----------



## expatriate

daveman said:


> expatriate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want a socialist utopia.  You move to Greece and stop fucking up America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you talk real big and tough for a guy who lost.
> 
> loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You talk real big and tough for a guy who didn't do anything to bring about the victory you're taking credit for.
Click to expand...


didn't DO anything?  I contributed money to liberal political action committees and to the DNC, and I voted... and I convinced other liberal minded expatriates to vote as well.  

and you... well, your guy lost.  And still you talk tough.  If you don't like the course that America is taking, maybe YOU should renounce YOUR citizenship and move somewhere else.  Losers like you don't get to tell the winners what to do.


----------



## NLT

Synthaholic said:


> Can I have your rep?



Fuck synth entitled to his rep also? He earned it and you want it distributed


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> expatriate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want a socialist utopia.  You move to Greece and stop fucking up America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you talk real big and tough for a guy who lost.
> 
> loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a faux conservative.  Loud, angry talk is all they have.
Click to expand...


Do you even know what "faux" means?

Because it sure doesn't look like.  Moron.


----------



## NLT

Sarah G said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have your rep?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want his avie.
Click to expand...


Vulture^^^^^^


----------



## daveman

expatriate said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> expatriate said:
> 
> 
> 
> you talk real big and tough for a guy who lost.
> 
> loser.
> 
> 
> 
> He's a faux conservative.  Loud, angry talk is all they have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the whole "gunslinger" persona thing reeks of a pimply faced teenager role playing from the boycave in his parent's basement.
Click to expand...

Sheer projection.  49, USAF retiree, Stephen King fan.  

Unsurprisingly, you're completely wrong.  But that's your default mode, isn't it?


----------



## daveman

expatriate said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> expatriate said:
> 
> 
> 
> you talk real big and tough for a guy who lost.
> 
> loser.
> 
> 
> 
> You talk real big and tough for a guy who didn't do anything to bring about the victory you're taking credit for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> didn't DO anything?  I contributed money to liberal political action committees and to the DNC, and I voted... and I convinced other liberal minded expatriates to vote as well.
Click to expand...

I'm sure you like to pretend you did.  


expatriate said:


> and you... well, your guy lost.  And still you talk tough.  If you don't like the course that America is taking, maybe YOU should renounce YOUR citizenship and move somewhere else.  Losers like you don't get to tell the winners what to do.


I can tell you to eat shit, you little prick.

And you know what?

There isn't a damn thing you can do about it.


----------



## Ravi

daveman said:


> expatriate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a faux conservative.  Loud, angry talk is all they have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the whole "gunslinger" persona thing reeks of a pimply faced teenager role playing from the boycave in his parent's basement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sheer projection.  49, USAF retiree, Stephen King fan.
> 
> Unsurprisingly, you're completely wrong.  But that's your default mode, isn't it?
Click to expand...


The shoe fits, though.


----------



## del

daveman said:


> expatriate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You talk real big and tough for a guy who didn't do anything to bring about the victory you're taking credit for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't DO anything?  I contributed money to liberal political action committees and to the DNC, and I voted... and I convinced other liberal minded expatriates to vote as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you like to pretend you did.
> 
> 
> expatriate said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you... well, your guy lost.  And still you talk tough.  If you don't like the course that America is taking, maybe YOU should renounce YOUR citizenship and move somewhere else.  Losers like you don't get to tell the winners what to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell you to eat shit, you little prick.
> 
> And you know what?
> 
> There isn't a damn thing you can do about it.
Click to expand...


that's awesome, davey.


----------



## Ravi

daveman whined on the internet. That's got to count for something.


----------



## del

Ravi said:


> daveman whined on the internet. That's got to count for something.



it does in my book.


----------



## uscitizen

niteowl said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have your rep?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you can.
> 
> ...all you have to do, is earn it.
> 
> (You have to explain every f*kin thing to lefties.)
Click to expand...


USMB has a 100% inheritance tax on rep of the departed.


----------



## daveman

Ravi said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> expatriate said:
> 
> 
> 
> the whole "gunslinger" persona thing reeks of a pimply faced teenager role playing from the boycave in his parent's basement.
> 
> 
> 
> Sheer projection.  49, USAF retiree, Stephen King fan.
> 
> Unsurprisingly, you're completely wrong.  But that's your default mode, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The shoe fits, though.
Click to expand...

Your petulant foot-stamping notwithstanding, no, it doesn't.


----------



## daveman

del said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> expatriate said:
> 
> 
> 
> didn't DO anything?  I contributed money to liberal political action committees and to the DNC, and I voted... and I convinced other liberal minded expatriates to vote as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you like to pretend you did.
> 
> 
> expatriate said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you... well, your guy lost.  And still you talk tough.  If you don't like the course that America is taking, maybe YOU should renounce YOUR citizenship and move somewhere else.  Losers like you don't get to tell the winners what to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell you to eat shit, you little prick.
> 
> And you know what?
> 
> There isn't a damn thing you can do about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's awesome, davey.
Click to expand...

Nothing you can do about either, you know.


----------



## Ravi

daveman said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheer projection.  49, USAF retiree, Stephen King fan.
> 
> Unsurprisingly, you're completely wrong.  But that's your default mode, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shoe fits, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your petulant foot-stamping notwithstanding, no, it doesn't.
Click to expand...

You're right. I'm petulant. Romney lost and it's killing me. You could even say I'm daving.


----------



## daveman

Ravi said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shoe fits, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Your petulant foot-stamping notwithstanding, no, it doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right. I'm petulant. Romney lost and it's killing me. You could even say I'm daving.
Click to expand...

Actually, you're Raving.  

But then, you're ALWAYS Raving.


----------



## hjmick

Bunch of GOD damned children...


----------



## del

daveman said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you like to pretend you did.
> 
> I can tell you to eat shit, you little prick.
> 
> And you know what?
> 
> There isn't a damn thing you can do about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's awesome, davey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing you can do about either, you know.
Click to expand...


you should be very proud, davey.


----------



## daveman

del said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's awesome, davey.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing you can do about either, you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should be very proud, davey.
Click to expand...

It is what it is.  Some people have recognized their internet impotence.

Some people ridiculously believe they can dictate the feelings and actions of others on the internet.


----------



## Moonglow

Hell! If i want to leave you will never hear me chime in for empathy or encouragement to stay. I just leave.


----------



## del

daveman said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing you can do about either, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should be very proud, davey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is what it is.  Some people have recognized their internet impotence.
> 
> Some people ridiculously believe they can dictate the feelings and actions of others on the internet.
Click to expand...


i hope you get over it, davey


----------



## Zoom

Foxfyre said:


> And sometimes I think it is okay to admit that you promised or pledged something really stupid and following through is hurtful to yourself and everybody else.   I think this might be one of those times.



Not this time.


----------



## Intense

Moonglow said:


> Hell! If i want to leave you will never hear me chime in for empathy or encouragement to stay. I just leave.



I count one Post, from Liability. A good-bye. That's about honor, not empathy.


----------



## westwall

Liability said:


> I made a bet.  I lost.  Welching is not cool, at least not the way I was raised.  Therefore, I am obligated to honor the bet (Zona's revenge  ): and the terms were simple.  I bet that Pres. Obama would NOT get re-elected.
> 
> Based on everything I have seen tonight, the election actually is now over.  Even if Mitt takes Ohio (which is still kind of up in the air, the "call" notwithstanding) and even if he somehow prevails in FL and VA, he seems to have lost CO.  (I blame mal.)  The trouble is, he had to end up running that table.  And without CO, he didn't.  End of story.
> 
> The payment terms were simple, too.  If I lost the bet, I was to flat out LEAVE USMB.
> 
> That time, evidently has come. (Of course, if a miracle happens, and Mitt ends up winning on a recount or three or five, I'll come back upon the same terms!)  No.  I am not counting on that.
> 
> Thus, I am obliged to leave USMB.  I have been' assured' by lots of my lib "buddies" that I will come back under some other username.  Nope.  Gone means gone.  They can believe whatever a lib's heart says they should believe.  But, I'll still be gone.  (I discovered a new place which I like anyway, so I will not be suffering in some arid desert.)
> 
> To my lib pals and even those who I never much liked, I will concede the following.  Not only was I wrong in my political guess, I was WAY the fuck off.  There.  You can gloat.  I was wrong.
> 
> In your favor, I will also say JUST this much more.  Your political philosophy is misguided as all hell.  But most of you think the way you think for good enough reasons.  I admire that.  Beats the snot outta the attitude of most Americans who just don't even give thought to the issues of our time.
> 
> To my more or less Conservative pals, I urge you to keep up the good fight.  It is plainly an uphill battle.  But the course you have chosen is the right one.  THIS particular electoral loss is a very deep and cutting one.  But what can we do?  Giving up is not an option.  So, keep up your efforts to educate the libs and the majority of indifferent fellow citizens.  Someday, conservative political philosophy may yet flower.  Time permitting.
> 
> That leaves only one thing left to say.
> 
> Adios.







Adios Amigo.


----------



## daveman

del said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> you should be very proud, davey.
> 
> 
> 
> It is what it is.  Some people have recognized their internet impotence.
> 
> Some people ridiculously believe they can dictate the feelings and actions of others on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i hope you get over it, davey
Click to expand...

Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## Zoom

daveman said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is what it is.  Some people have recognized their internet impotence.
> 
> Some people ridiculously believe they can dictate the feelings and actions of others on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope you get over it, davey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for proving my point.
Click to expand...


Please tell me you bet someone.


----------



## del

Zoom said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> i hope you get over it, davey
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please tell me you bet someone.
Click to expand...


nobody would take a bet from davey.

he's a welsher


----------



## westwall

Synthaholic said:


> Can I have your rep?







NO!  Rep is _earned_!


----------



## daveman

Zoom said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> i hope you get over it, davey
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please tell me you bet someone.
Click to expand...

Nope.  You're stuck with me.  If you're afraid of conflicting views, perhaps USMB is not the place for you.


----------



## HUGGY

Reading through this thread it would be easy to assume it's about Davey and Steven King worship.  I didn't count em all but there must be twenty plus..  Did Davey even mention Liability in his whine fest?  

I feel for Liability.  He is a broken man.  His spirit has been crushed and like a teen age girl who's ex boyfriend is allready balls deep in her best friend ...she has decided to end it all with a sad note...a long goodbye and then nothing.  

This is when the tough show their metal...  They stand tall and firm against the storm and cry out.."Not me motherfucker...I don't go down on my knees!!!!!!!"

"Fuck off!!!!  I am a MAN!!!!!!"


----------



## daveman

del said:


> Zoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving my point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me you bet someone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nobody would take a bet from davey.
> 
> he's a welsher
Click to expand...

Still bitterly clinging to that lie, huh?

Damn, you sure are pathetic.


----------



## daveman

HUGGY said:


> Reading through this thread it would be easy to assume it's about Davey and Steven King worship.  I didn't count em all but there must be twenty plus..  Did Davey even mention Liability in his whine fest?


He made his bet knowing he might lose.  He's a big boy, and I salute him for following through, even though he's worth any 10 leftists here.

He also doesn't need affirmation from me.


----------



## HUGGY

daveman said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reading through this thread it would be easy to assume it's about Davey and Steven King worship.  I didn't count em all but there must be twenty plus..  Did Davey even mention Liability in his whine fest?
> 
> 
> 
> He made his bet knowing he might lose.  He's a big boy, and I salute him for following through, even though he's worth any 10 leftists here.
> 
> He also doesn't need affirmation from me.
Click to expand...


I bet you are a real big hit at weddings and funerals.  Nevermind ..you wouldn't get it if I finished the joke anyway...


----------



## GWV5903

Liability said:


> I made a bet.  I lost.  Welching is not cool, at least not the way I was raised.  Therefore, I am obligated to honor the bet (Zona's revenge  ): and the terms were simple.  I bet that Pres. Obama would NOT get re-elected.
> 
> Based on everything I have seen tonight, the election actually is now over.  Even if Mitt takes Ohio (which is still kind of up in the air, the "call" notwithstanding) and even if he somehow prevails in FL and VA, he seems to have lost CO.  (I blame mal.)  The trouble is, he had to end up running that table.  And without CO, he didn't.  End of story.
> 
> The payment terms were simple, too.  If I lost the bet, I was to flat out LEAVE USMB.
> 
> That time, evidently has come. (Of course, if a miracle happens, and Mitt ends up winning on a recount or three or five, I'll come back upon the same terms!)  No.  I am not counting on that.
> 
> Thus, I am obliged to leave USMB.  I have been' assured' by lots of my lib "buddies" that I will come back under some other username.  Nope.  Gone means gone.  They can believe whatever a lib's heart says they should believe.  But, I'll still be gone.  (I discovered a new place which I like anyway, so I will not be suffering in some arid desert.)
> 
> To my lib pals and even those who I never much liked, I will concede the following.  Not only was I wrong in my political guess, I was WAY the fuck off.  There.  You can gloat.  I was wrong.
> 
> In your favor, I will also say JUST this much more.  Your political philosophy is misguided as all hell.  But most of you think the way you think for good enough reasons.  I admire that.  Beats the snot outta the attitude of most Americans who just don't even give thought to the issues of our time.
> 
> To my more or less Conservative pals, I urge you to keep up the good fight.  It is plainly an uphill battle.  But the course you have chosen is the right one.  THIS particular electoral loss is a very deep and cutting one.  But what can we do?  Giving up is not an option.  So, keep up your efforts to educate the libs and the majority of indifferent fellow citizens.  Someday, conservative political philosophy may yet flower.  Time permitting.
> 
> That leaves only one thing left to say.
> 
> Adios.



I remember that thread, you're an asset to any discussion, screw zona, hasn't been here in forever...

It would only be a welch if zona was still here...

You need to stay, the debate is in round 2, your assistance will be missed...


----------



## Unkotare

HUGGY said:


> "Fuck off!!!!  I am a MAN!!!!!!"





The problem with that in your case is that you're really not.


----------



## expatriate

daveman said:


> expatriate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a faux conservative.  Loud, angry talk is all they have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the whole "gunslinger" persona thing reeks of a pimply faced teenager role playing from the boycave in his parent's basement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sheer projection.  49, USAF retiree, Stephen King fan.
> 
> Unsurprisingly, you're completely wrong.  But that's your default mode, isn't it?
Click to expand...


so you are saying that pimply faced teenagers can't create fictional personae?  And you say that my default mode is wrong, but my default mode picked the winner last night and you didn't.  Damn... it must SUCK to be a republican today!


----------



## Ravi

HUGGY said:


> Reading through this thread it would be easy to assume it's about Davey and Steven King worship.  I didn't count em all but there must be twenty plus..  Did Davey even mention Liability in his whine fest?
> 
> I feel for Liability.  He is a broken man.  His spirit has been crushed and like a teen age girl who's ex boyfriend is allready balls deep in her best friend ...she has decided to end it all with a sad note...a long goodbye and then nothing.
> 
> This is when the tough show their metal...  They stand tall and firm against the storm and cry out.."Not me motherfucker...I don't go down on my knees!!!!!!!"
> 
> "Fuck off!!!!  I am a MAN!!!!!!"



You should write, dude. I think you could give Stephen King a run for his money.


----------



## daveman

HUGGY said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reading through this thread it would be easy to assume it's about Davey and Steven King worship.  I didn't count em all but there must be twenty plus..  Did Davey even mention Liability in his whine fest?
> 
> 
> 
> He made his bet knowing he might lose.  He's a big boy, and I salute him for following through, even though he's worth any 10 leftists here.
> 
> He also doesn't need affirmation from me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you are a real big hit at weddings and funerals.  Nevermind ..you wouldn't get it if I finished the joke anyway...
Click to expand...

I knew you would be unable to understand the concept of not needing affirmation from anonymous strangers on the internet.


----------



## daveman

expatriate said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> expatriate said:
> 
> 
> 
> the whole "gunslinger" persona thing reeks of a pimply faced teenager role playing from the boycave in his parent's basement.
> 
> 
> 
> Sheer projection.  49, USAF retiree, Stephen King fan.
> 
> Unsurprisingly, you're completely wrong.  But that's your default mode, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so you are saying that pimply faced teenagers can't create fictional personae?
Click to expand...

No.  I'm saying I haven't been a pimply-faced teenager in 30 years -- which is probably longer than you've been alive, kid.  


expatriate said:


> And you say that my default mode is wrong, but my default mode picked the winner last night and you didn't.  Damn... it must SUCK to be a republican today!


You're taking credit for something you were told to do.

It's like the hammer taking credit for driving the nail.


----------



## expatriate

daveman said:


> expatriate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheer projection.  49, USAF retiree, Stephen King fan.
> 
> Unsurprisingly, you're completely wrong.  But that's your default mode, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you are saying that pimply faced teenagers can't create fictional personae?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  I'm saying I haven't been a pimply-faced teenager in 30 years -- which is probably longer than you've been alive, kid.
> 
> 
> expatriate said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you say that my default mode is wrong, but my default mode picked the winner last night and you didn't.  Damn... it must SUCK to be a republican today!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're taking credit for something you were told to do.
> 
> It's like the hammer taking credit for driving the nail.
Click to expand...


the fact that you are SAYING you are not a pimply faced teenager acting all tough from behind the computer screen in your parent's basement does not, however, prove that you are not.  Lots of kids act old and tough on the internets.... I bet in the chat rooms, you're hung like a horse too.

And nobody has tried to tell me what to do in the field of politics for a long time.  

and here's a clue:  even if you ARE as old as you say you are, I raised my hand and joined the Navy when you were in kindergarten, sonny.


----------



## Truthmatters

California Girl said:


> I didn't make a bet but I'm leaning towards following Liability out the door. Not because Romney lost but because USMB is not what it once was.



wow.


they are off to somewhere where they can leave the mountians of things they have said over the years cant follow them.


They will turn up elsewhere and claim they always hated robmoney and never voted for Bush once


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Synthaholic

NLT said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have your rep?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck synth entitled to his rep also? He earned it and you want it distributed
Click to expand...

He can't take it with him!  

And I have earned it - I've had to read his politically tone-deaf posts since 2004.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> expatriate said:
> 
> 
> 
> you talk real big and tough for a guy who lost.
> 
> loser.
> 
> 
> 
> He's a faux conservative.  Loud, angry talk is all they have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even know what "faux" means?
> 
> Because it sure doesn't look like.  Moron.
Click to expand...

Someone who swears he's a conservative, then supports a huge expansion of government security infrastructure, warrantless wiretaps, un-Constitutional acts in the name of security?

Someone who swears he's a conservative, then supports a RINO in 2008?

Someone who swears he's a conservative, then supports another RINO in 2012?

Yeah, I think I know what faux means.  It means fake.  It means you.


----------



## PredFan

expatriate said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> expatriate said:
> 
> 
> 
> the whole "gunslinger" persona thing reeks of a pimply faced teenager role playing from the boycave in his parent's basement.
> 
> 
> 
> Sheer projection.  49, USAF retiree, Stephen King fan.
> 
> Unsurprisingly, you're completely wrong.  But that's your default mode, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so you are saying that pimply faced teenagers can't create fictional personae?  And you say that my default mode is wrong, but my default mode picked the winner last night and you didn't.  Damn... it must SUCK to be a republican today!
Click to expand...


Yeah well, it sucks to be an American these days.


----------



## Synthaholic

Ravi said:


> daveman whined on the internet. That's got to count for something.


And there's not a damned thing we can do about it!


----------



## Synthaholic

del said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> daveman whined on the internet. That's got to count for something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it does in my book.
Click to expand...

He's laughing at you, y'know . . . don't believe it?  Ask him!


----------



## jillian

PredFan said:


> expatriate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheer projection.  49, USAF retiree, Stephen King fan.
> 
> Unsurprisingly, you're completely wrong.  But that's your default mode, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you are saying that pimply faced teenagers can't create fictional personae?  And you say that my default mode is wrong, but my default mode picked the winner last night and you didn't.  Damn... it must SUCK to be a republican today!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah well, it sucks to be an American these days.
Click to expand...


er... no. it sucks to be a rightwingnuthack.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing you can do about either, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should be very proud, davey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is what it is.  Some people have recognized their internet impotence.
> 
> Some people ridiculously believe they can dictate the feelings and actions of others on the internet.
Click to expand...


We're dictating your feelings and actions right now.

I dictate that you will respond to just about all of the posts I've made so far today.


----------



## Si modo

PredFan said:


> expatriate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheer projection.  49, USAF retiree, Stephen King fan.
> 
> Unsurprisingly, you're completely wrong.  But that's your default mode, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you are saying that pimply faced teenagers can't create fictional personae?  And you say that my default mode is wrong, but my default mode picked the winner last night and you didn't.  Damn... it must SUCK to be a republican today!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah well, it sucks to be an American these days.
Click to expand...

I hate this shit.  I heard it from the lefties when GWB was in office, and now from the righties when Obama is in office.

This is America - the United States of America.  No single man can make me lose my pride in what my country is nor my pride in being an American.


----------



## thanatos144

Liability said:


> I made a bet.  I lost.  Welching is not cool, at least not the way I was raised.  Therefore, I am obligated to honor the bet (Zona's revenge  ): and the terms were simple.  I bet that Pres. Obama would NOT get re-elected.
> 
> Based on everything I have seen tonight, the election actually is now over.  Even if Mitt takes Ohio (which is still kind of up in the air, the "call" notwithstanding) and even if he somehow prevails in FL and VA, he seems to have lost CO.  (I blame mal.)  The trouble is, he had to end up running that table.  And without CO, he didn't.  End of story.
> 
> The payment terms were simple, too.  If I lost the bet, I was to flat out LEAVE USMB.
> 
> That time, evidently has come. (Of course, if a miracle happens, and Mitt ends up winning on a recount or three or five, I'll come back upon the same terms!)  No.  I am not counting on that.
> 
> Thus, I am obliged to leave USMB.  I have been' assured' by lots of my lib "buddies" that I will come back under some other username.  Nope.  Gone means gone.  They can believe whatever a lib's heart says they should believe.  But, I'll still be gone.  (I discovered a new place which I like anyway, so I will not be suffering in some arid desert.)
> 
> To my lib pals and even those who I never much liked, I will concede the following.  Not only was I wrong in my political guess, I was WAY the fuck off.  There.  You can gloat.  I was wrong.
> 
> In your favor, I will also say JUST this much more.  Your political philosophy is misguided as all hell.  But most of you think the way you think for good enough reasons.  I admire that.  Beats the snot outta the attitude of most Americans who just don't even give thought to the issues of our time.
> 
> To my more or less Conservative pals, I urge you to keep up the good fight.  It is plainly an uphill battle.  But the course you have chosen is the right one.  THIS particular electoral loss is a very deep and cutting one.  But what can we do?  Giving up is not an option.  So, keep up your efforts to educate the libs and the majority of indifferent fellow citizens.  Someday, conservative political philosophy may yet flower.  Time permitting.
> 
> That leaves only one thing left to say.
> 
> Adios.


 The leave and come back......Use a loophole like the scum bag progressives.... Fuck letting them dictate anything anymore....They can all suck a huge dirty dick


----------



## Zoom-boing

Hey Liability -- if you happen to come back just to read through this thread I want you to know I think you're a total dork for keeping your bet with Zona.  No one even knew about it until you opened your mouth.   Dumb, dumb, dumb decision to leave.


----------



## cereal_killer

He did the honorable thing by being a man of his word, but in reality nobody won as far as I'm concerned.  We all lost. That goes for EVERY contributing member here.

It's really too bad these idiotic bets made the rounds in the first place......


----------



## Bfgrn

cereal_killer said:


> He did the honorable thing by being a man of his word, but in reality nobody won as far as I'm concerned.  We all lost. That goes for EVERY contributing member here.
> 
> It's really too bad these idiotic bets made the rounds in the first place......



Good


----------



## thanatos144

I wouldnt have made the bet cause I know the depths of fraud Democrats will go to to win.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reading through this thread it would be easy to assume it's about Davey and Steven King worship.  I didn't count em all but there must be twenty plus..  Did Davey even mention Liability in his whine fest?
> 
> 
> 
> He made his bet knowing he might lose.  He's a big boy, and I salute him for following through, even though he's worth any 10 leftists here.
> 
> He also doesn't need affirmation from me.
Click to expand...

Translation: I was so busy making this thread about ME I forgot all about that Liability guy.


----------



## Synthaholic

expatriate said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> expatriate said:
> 
> 
> 
> the whole "gunslinger" persona thing reeks of a pimply faced teenager role playing from the boycave in his parent's basement.
> 
> 
> 
> Sheer projection.  49, USAF retiree, Stephen King fan.
> 
> Unsurprisingly, you're completely wrong.  But that's your default mode, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *so you are saying that pimply faced teenagers can't create fictional personae?*  And you say that my default mode is wrong, but my default mode picked the winner last night and you didn't.  Damn... it must SUCK to be a republican today!
Click to expand...


You should see his mad photoshop skillz!  No lie!

And it sucks to be a Republican EVERY day.


----------



## Synthaholic

Rat in the Hat said:


>


The fact that you would go through the trouble of creating this says volumes.


----------



## Synthaholic

PredFan said:


> expatriate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheer projection.  49, USAF retiree, Stephen King fan.
> 
> Unsurprisingly, you're completely wrong.  But that's your default mode, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you are saying that pimply faced teenagers can't create fictional personae?  And you say that my default mode is wrong, but my default mode picked the winner last night and you didn't.  Damn... it must SUCK to be a republican today!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah well, it sucks to be an American these days.
Click to expand...

Only for Fair-Weather Americans.

Liberals are Americans no matter who is president, in good times and bad.

Move to Iraq, shithead, and help them create a better country than this one.


----------



## thanatos144

Hily nshit I put Synth on ignore and it gets real quite.....Who would have thought it posted so much inane stupid shit?


----------



## Unkotare

Synthaholic said:


> Liberals are Americans no matter who is president, in good times and bad.




Oh yeah, that's just what all the liberals were saying when President Bush was in office...


----------



## Zoom-boing

cereal_killer said:


> He did the honorable thing by being a man of his word, but in reality nobody won as far as I'm concerned.  We all lost. That goes for EVERY contributing member here.
> 
> It's really too bad these idiotic bets made the rounds in the first place......



No, he kept his 'word' with a perma-banned loser over a bet that no one knew about.  That's dumb.  Had he made the same stupid and asinine bet with someone who is actually here, I'd agree (it would still be a stupid and asinine bet).  At least that's how I sees it.


Ah well, people come and people go here at the USMB.


----------



## Foxfyre

I think I am not alone in believing that the honorable thing now for those who collected on their bets, is to remove their obligation to follow through on a bet to exit USMB.   That would be the noble and compassionate path and go a long way to start the healing.  And if done graciously and in the spirit of friendship and reconciliation would merit rep from me.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Foxfyre said:


> I think I am not alone in believing that the honorable thing now for those who collected on their bets, is to remove their obligation to follow through on a bet to exit USMB.   That would be the noble and compassionate path and go a long way to start the healing.  And if done graciously and in the spirit of friendship and reconciliation would merit rep from me.



Too late, those who made the bet to leave are already gone, except for one (that I know of).


----------



## daveman

expatriate said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> expatriate said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you are saying that pimply faced teenagers can't create fictional personae?
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I'm saying I haven't been a pimply-faced teenager in 30 years -- which is probably longer than you've been alive, kid.
> 
> 
> expatriate said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you say that my default mode is wrong, but my default mode picked the winner last night and you didn't.  Damn... it must SUCK to be a republican today!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're taking credit for something you were told to do.
> 
> It's like the hammer taking credit for driving the nail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the fact that you are SAYING you are not a pimply faced teenager acting all tough from behind the computer screen in your parent's basement does not, however, prove that you are not.  Lots of kids act old and tough on the internets.... I bet in the chat rooms, you're hung like a horse too.
> 
> And nobody has tried to tell me what to do in the field of politics for a long time.
> 
> and here's a clue:  even if you ARE as old as you say you are, I raised my hand and joined the Navy when you were in kindergarten, sonny.
Click to expand...

The fact that you are SAYING your petulant, whiny horseshit does not prove your claims are true.

Now stamp your feet, pout, and insist it does.  Maybe threaten to hold your breath until you turn blue.


----------



## Foxfyre

Zoom-boing said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am not alone in believing that the honorable thing now for those who collected on their bets, is to remove their obligation to follow through on a bet to exit USMB.   That would be the noble and compassionate path and go a long way to start the healing.  And if done graciously and in the spirit of friendship and reconciliation would merit rep from me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too late, those who made the bet to leave are already gone, except for one (that I know of).
Click to expand...


I know and it hurts my heart.  I am looking for a way to give them a respectable way to come back and, if they are allowed that opportunity, I will rep any of them who promise to never again make such a stupid bet.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a faux conservative.  Loud, angry talk is all they have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even know what "faux" means?
> 
> Because it sure doesn't look like.  Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone who swears he's a conservative, then supports a huge expansion of government security infrastructure, warrantless wiretaps, un-Constitutional acts in the name of security?
> 
> Someone who swears he's a conservative, then supports a RINO in 2008?
> 
> Someone who swears he's a conservative, then supports another RINO in 2012?
> 
> Yeah, I think I know what faux means.  It means fake.  It means you.
Click to expand...

By your own "logic", you're a faux liberal.

After all, you supported Obama's expansion of the Patriot Act --  after condemning Bush for passing it.  Don't bother denying it, because you'd be lying.

It's impossible for you to criticize your little tin god.


----------



## thanatos144

Foxfyre said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am not alone in believing that the honorable thing now for those who collected on their bets, is to remove their obligation to follow through on a bet to exit USMB.   That would be the noble and compassionate path and go a long way to start the healing.  And if done graciously and in the spirit of friendship and reconciliation would merit rep from me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too late, those who made the bet to leave are already gone, except for one (that I know of).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know and it hurts my heart.  I am looking for a way to give them a respectable way to come back and, if they are allowed that opportunity, I will rep any of them who promise to never again make such a stupid bet.
Click to expand...


All bets are stupid and the ones made with those you already know wouldn't have kept their if they lost are even more so. Not one of these progressives turds would have left if Mitt won and we all know it.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> daveman whined on the internet. That's got to count for something.
> 
> 
> 
> And there's not a damned thing we can do about it!
Click to expand...

You disagree?

Then tell me what you can do to change my behavior.  I'm dying to know.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> daveman whined on the internet. That's got to count for something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it does in my book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's laughing at you, y'know . . . don't believe it?  Ask him!
Click to expand...


What's not to laugh at?  Del's a buffoon -- just like you.


----------



## Shogun

Mad Scientist said:


> I think some of these posters took this bet *secretly* hoping they'd lose? Maybe they'd been thinking about leaving for one reason or another and didn't know how to do it?
> 
> Message board burn out DOES HAPPEN, I've seen it on many different boards. And when it happens to you just take a few weeks or months off and come back.
> 
> When and if I get sick of USMB and wanna' leave I'll just tell ya'.



true on all counts.


----------



## EriktheRed

Liability said:


> I made a bet.  I lost.  Welching is not cool, at least not the way I was raised.  Therefore, I am obligated to honor the bet (Zona's revenge  ): and the terms were simple.  I bet that Pres. Obama would NOT get re-elected.
> 
> Based on everything I have seen tonight, the election actually is now over.  Even if Mitt takes Ohio (which is still kind of up in the air, the "call" notwithstanding) and even if he somehow prevails in FL and VA, he seems to have lost CO.  (I blame mal.)  The trouble is, he had to end up running that table.  And without CO, he didn't.  End of story.
> 
> The payment terms were simple, too.  If I lost the bet, I was to flat out LEAVE USMB.
> 
> That time, evidently has come. (Of course, if a miracle happens, and Mitt ends up winning on a recount or three or five, I'll come back upon the same terms!)  No.  I am not counting on that.
> 
> Thus, I am obliged to leave USMB.  I have been' assured' by lots of my lib "buddies" that I will come back under some other username.  Nope.  Gone means gone.  They can believe whatever a lib's heart says they should believe.  But, I'll still be gone.  (I discovered a new place which I like anyway, so I will not be suffering in some arid desert.)
> 
> To my lib pals and even those who I never much liked, I will concede the following.  Not only was I wrong in my political guess, I was WAY the fuck off.  There.  You can gloat.  I was wrong.
> 
> In your favor, I will also say JUST this much more.  Your political philosophy is misguided as all hell.  But most of you think the way you think for good enough reasons.  I admire that.  Beats the snot outta the attitude of most Americans who just don't even give thought to the issues of our time.
> 
> To my more or less Conservative pals, I urge you to keep up the good fight.  It is plainly an uphill battle.  But the course you have chosen is the right one.  THIS particular electoral loss is a very deep and cutting one.  But what can we do?  Giving up is not an option.  So, keep up your efforts to educate the libs and the majority of indifferent fellow citizens.  Someday, conservative political philosophy may yet flower.  Time permitting.
> 
> That leaves only one thing left to say.
> 
> Adios.




Good on you, sir.




(Now, if certain other individuals would pony up...)


----------



## Ravi

Foxfyre said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am not alone in believing that the honorable thing now for those who collected on their bets, is to remove their obligation to follow through on a bet to exit USMB.   That would be the noble and compassionate path and go a long way to start the healing.  And if done graciously and in the spirit of friendship and reconciliation would merit rep from me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too late, those who made the bet to leave are already gone, except for one (that I know of).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know and it hurts my heart.  I am looking for a way to give them a respectable way to come back and, if they are allowed that opportunity, I will rep any of them who promise to never again make such a stupid bet.
Click to expand...

Allowed? No one is not allowed to stay, lol.


----------



## Dante

Si modo said:


> I think these sorts of bets are not good.  Bet an avatar or a sig.
> 
> Good on you for honoring it.
> 
> Bad for USMB.



please, he was already setting up another site with catz and Ravi. shit, they've been stealing members from USMB


what, you didn't get an invite?


----------



## Ravi

^mad daving, yo.


----------



## Dante

poor Ravi, still stuck with mani's old lines


----------



## Samson

California Girl said:


> I didn't make a bet but I'm leaning towards following Liability out the door. Not because Romney lost but because USMB is not what it once was.



Well, I disagree.

USMB has consistantly been anti-octoporn.


----------



## Ravi

Dante said:


> poor Ravi, still stuck with mani's old lines


 At least he's not stuck in my head like he is in yours, you poor pathetic thing.


----------



## Samson

Foxfyre said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am not alone in believing that the honorable thing now for those who collected on their bets, is to remove their obligation to follow through on a bet to exit USMB.   That would be the noble and compassionate path and go a long way to start the healing.  And if done graciously and in the spirit of friendship and reconciliation would merit rep from me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too late, those who made the bet to leave are already gone, except for one (that I know of).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know and it hurts my heart.  I am looking for a way to give them a respectable way to come back and, if they are allowed that opportunity, I will rep any of them who promise to never again make such a stupid bet.
Click to expand...


Time Heals Embarrassment.

They'll be back as soon as the Senate subcommittee investigating Benghazi publishes their report.


----------



## EriktheRed

California Girl said:


> I didn't make a bet but I'm leaning towards following Liability out the door. Not because Romney lost but because USMB is not what it once was.



A place where you can shoot your mouth off and not get called on it?


----------



## Dante

Ravi said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> poor Ravi, still stuck with mani's old lines
> 
> 
> 
> At least he's not stuck in my head like he is in yours, you poor pathetic thing.
Click to expand...


naw, I heard you brought up a mani invite -- and struck out


----------



## Samson

EriktheRed said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't make a bet but I'm leaning towards following Liability out the door. Not because Romney lost but because USMB is not what it once was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A place where you can shoot your mouth off and not get called on it?
Click to expand...


A place you can write an opinion and fanatasize that anyone gives a shit?


----------



## EriktheRed

Samson said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't make a bet but I'm leaning towards following Liability out the door. Not because Romney lost but because USMB is not what it once was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A place where you can shoot your mouth off and not get called on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A place you can write an opinion and fanatasize that anyone gives a shit?
Click to expand...


What's making you write yours here?


----------



## Dante

Samson said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't make a bet but I'm leaning towards following Liability out the door. Not because Romney lost but because USMB is not what it once was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A place where you can shoot your mouth off and not get called on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A place you can write an opinion and fanatasize that anyone gives a shit?
Click to expand...


why don't you go tap your head against your iphone.


----------



## Samson

EriktheRed said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> A place where you can shoot your mouth off and not get called on it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A place you can write an opinion and fanatasize that anyone gives a shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's making you write yours here?
Click to expand...


I thought I explained.....


----------



## Dot Com

California Girl said:


> I didn't make a bet but I'm leaning towards following Liability out the door. Not because Romney lost but because USMB is not what it once was.



quitter says what? you mean you can't stand not being in the majority/it isn't a rw echo chamber anymore and you can't deal w/ that? Too bad, so sad  Elections mean things CG. Representative republic, Google it.


----------



## thanatos144

Dot Com said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't make a bet but I'm leaning towards following Liability out the door. Not because Romney lost but because USMB is not what it once was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quitter says what? you mean you can't stand not being in the majority/it isn't a rw echo chamber anymore and you can't deal w/ that? Too bad, so sad  Elections mean things CG. Representative republic, Google it.
Click to expand...


Racist sexist trolls like you make it hard to post here for people with honor.


----------



## AceRothstein

Later, dickhead.


----------



## freedombecki

Liability said:


> I made a bet.  I lost.  Welching is not cool, at least not the way I was raised.  Therefore, I am obligated to honor the bet (Zona's revenge  ): and the terms were simple.  I bet that Pres. Obama would NOT get re-elected.
> 
> Based on everything I have seen tonight, the election actually is now over.  Even if Mitt takes Ohio (which is still kind of up in the air, the "call" notwithstanding) and even if he somehow prevails in FL and VA, he seems to have lost CO.  (I blame mal.)  The trouble is, he had to end up running that table.  And without CO, he didn't.  End of story.
> 
> The payment terms were simple, too.  If I lost the bet, I was to flat out LEAVE USMB.
> 
> That time, evidently has come. (Of course, if a miracle happens, and Mitt ends up winning on a recount or three or five, I'll come back upon the same terms!)  No.  I am not counting on that.
> 
> Thus, I am obliged to leave USMB.  I have been' assured' by lots of my lib "buddies" that I will come back under some other username.  Nope.  Gone means gone.  They can believe whatever a lib's heart says they should believe.  But, I'll still be gone.  (I discovered a new place which I like anyway, so I will not be suffering in some arid desert.)
> 
> To my lib pals and even those who I never much liked, I will concede the following.  Not only was I wrong in my political guess, I was WAY the fuck off.  There.  You can gloat.  I was wrong.
> 
> In your favor, I will also say JUST this much more.  Your political philosophy is misguided as all hell.  But most of you think the way you think for good enough reasons.  I admire that.  Beats the snot outta the attitude of most Americans who just don't even give thought to the issues of our time.
> 
> To my more or less Conservative pals, I urge you to keep up the good fight.  It is plainly an uphill battle.  But the course you have chosen is the right one.  THIS particular electoral loss is a very deep and cutting one.  But what can we do?  Giving up is not an option.  So, keep up your efforts to educate the libs and the majority of indifferent fellow citizens.  Someday, conservative political philosophy may yet flower.  Time permitting.
> 
> That leaves only one thing left to say.
> 
> Adios.


Mr. Surprise has left the building.  

Bummer.


----------



## thanatos144

AceRothstein said:


> Later, dickhead.



You truly are a epitome of classless troll.


----------



## Synthaholic

Well played, Liability.  You slink out of here as a coward, while getting members to call you honorable.  

This has nothing to do with a bet, folks.  Zona has been gone from here for well over a year.  That bet was long forgotten.  That is, until Liability saw the handwriting on the wall regarding the election and decided to bring it up.  And yes, he was the one to bring it up.

Here he is, laying some groundwork, unnecessarily bringing it up himself, reminding us of something no one remembered:



Liability said:


> Haven't lost any avie bet yet.
> 
> I don't make them.
> 
> My last bet here was to some former regular (he's gone now, but I forget  which one it was off the top of my head).  The bet wasn't for an avie.   It was for staying here or leaving.
> 
> I will STAY here after the General Dejections if President Obama loses.
> 
> But if he starts serving a second term, I am quitting the Board.  For-evah.
> 
> That's easier to deal with than having to "wear" SOME avies.



Liability has always had a yellow streak, so this is just par for the course.  He can't stand the heat.  He doesn't even want to go near the kitchen.  He doesn't have the backbone to deal with posts from Obama supporters.  He left Hannity, with great fanfare, shortly after Obama's first victory.  This is a pattern.

It was very clever to cloak his cowardice in false honor, though, and actually getting folks to commend him for it.    He is a true lawyer.

He's having good laugh and patting himself on the back.


----------



## HUGGY

Synthaholic said:


> Well played, Liability.  You slink out of here as a coward, while getting members to call you honorable.
> 
> This has nothing to do with a bet, folks.  Zona has been gone from here for well over a year.  That bet was long forgotten.  That is, until Liability saw the handwriting on the wall regarding the election and decided to bring it up.  And yes, he was the one to bring it up.
> 
> Here he is, laying some groundwork, unnecessarily bringing it up himself, reminding us of something no one remembered:
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't lost any avie bet yet.
> 
> I don't make them.
> 
> My last bet here was to some former regular (he's gone now, but I forget  which one it was off the top of my head).  The bet wasn't for an avie.   It was for staying here or leaving.
> 
> I will STAY here after the General Dejections if President Obama loses.
> 
> But if he starts serving a second term, I am quitting the Board.  For-evah.
> 
> That's easier to deal with than having to "wear" SOME avies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability has always had a yellow streak, so this is just par for the course.  He can't stand the heat.  He doesn't even want to go near the kitchen.  He doesn't have the backbone to deal with posts from Obama supporters.  He left Hannity, with great fanfare, shortly after Obama's first victory.  This is a pattern.
> 
> It was very clever to cloak his cowardice in false honor, though, and actually getting folks to commend him for it.    He is a true lawyer.
> 
> He's having good laugh and patting himself on the back.
Click to expand...


Comon!!!!! Let's go track him down and pound him!!!!!


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> Well played, Liability.  You slink out of here as a coward, while getting members to call you honorable.
> 
> This has nothing to do with a bet, folks.  Zona has been gone from here for well over a year.  That bet was long forgotten.  That is, until Liability saw the handwriting on the wall regarding the election and decided to bring it up.  And yes, he was the one to bring it up.
> 
> Here he is, laying some groundwork, unnecessarily bringing it up himself, reminding us of something no one remembered:
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't lost any avie bet yet.
> 
> I don't make them.
> 
> My last bet here was to some former regular (he's gone now, but I forget  which one it was off the top of my head).  The bet wasn't for an avie.   It was for staying here or leaving.
> 
> I will STAY here after the General Dejections if President Obama loses.
> 
> But if he starts serving a second term, I am quitting the Board.  For-evah.
> 
> That's easier to deal with than having to "wear" SOME avies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability has always had a yellow streak, so this is just par for the course.  He can't stand the heat.  He doesn't even want to go near the kitchen.  He doesn't have the backbone to deal with posts from Obama supporters.  He left Hannity, with great fanfare, shortly after Obama's first victory.  This is a pattern.
> 
> It was very clever to cloak his cowardice in false honor, though, and actually getting folks to commend him for it.    He is a true lawyer.
> 
> He's having good laugh and patting himself on the back.
Click to expand...

So:  He makes a bet, and complies with the terms of the bet.

And you claim he's not honorable?

Wow.  Just...wow.


----------



## Synthaholic

More greasing:




Liability said:


> I have a bet with autoZone.
> 
> Is Zona still permitted here?
> 
> Anyway, the bet was simple enough.  Bottom line, even if it's now just a one-sided thing:
> 
> If the President gets re-elected (I maintained that he'd lose his bid  for re-election), I must depart the sacred halls of Gitchee-USMB.
> 
> I am content with that.
> 
> If Zona is no longer around to hold me to that, I post that "bet" here  so that others can remind me to get the fuck out if I lose the  bet.



Out of the blue.  No one asked.  No one made any allusions to it.  You can click on it and look around.


----------



## Synthaholic

Interesting follow ups:




Uncensored2008 said:


> Sorry, it doesn't work that way. If Zona is gone, the bet is null and void.


----------



## Synthaholic

And....

Mal nails it!!!!




mal said:


> counselor... Are you looking for a reason to vacate?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...


----------



## AceRothstein

thanatos144 said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> Later, dickhead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You truly are a epitome of classless troll.
Click to expand...


After his arrogant, boastful posts pre-election he doesn't deserve a classy sendoff.


----------



## auditor0007

Si modo said:


> I think these sorts of bets are not good.  Bet an avatar or a sig.
> 
> Good on you for honoring it.
> 
> Bad for USMB.



These type of bets are just stupid.


----------



## HUGGY

auditor0007 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think these sorts of bets are not good.  Bet an avatar or a sig.
> 
> Good on you for honoring it.
> 
> Bad for USMB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These type of bets are just stupid.
Click to expand...


Maybe ........but these types of threads about it are internet gold!


----------



## Dante

HUGGY said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think these sorts of bets are not good.  Bet an avatar or a sig.
> 
> Good on you for honoring it.
> 
> Bad for USMB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These type of bets are just stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe ........but these types of threads about it are internet gold!
Click to expand...


and Liability was the Emperor with no clothes here.


----------



## thanatos144

Pathetic progressives......Acting superior but unlike you Liability had the character to honor his bet....We all know you progressives would have ignored the bets and whined to moderators if someone pushed.......You progressives are pussies and even worse your pussies with no class.


----------



## HUGGY

thanatos144 said:


> Pathetic progressives......Acting superior but unlike you Liability had the character to honor his bet....We all know you progressives would have ignored the bets and whined to moderators if someone pushed.......You progressives are pussies and even worse your pussies with no class.



Ya...that's fo sho!  Cuz you idiots are so good at predicting human behavior... like who they would vote for..  

The newGOPer meldowns on USMB are AWESOME!!!!


----------



## thanatos144

HUGGY said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pathetic progressives......Acting superior but unlike you Liability had the character to honor his bet....We all know you progressives would have ignored the bets and whined to moderators if someone pushed.......You progressives are pussies and even worse your pussies with no class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya...that's fo sho!  Cuz you idiots are so good at predicting human behavior... like who they would vote for..
> 
> The newGOPer meldowns on USMB are AWESOME!!!!
Click to expand...


Understand this idiot the only reason your God won was because republicans stayed home.....Even then the liar and chief barley made it.


----------



## EriktheRed

thanatos144 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pathetic progressives......Acting superior but unlike you Liability had the character to honor his bet....We all know you progressives would have ignored the bets and whined to moderators if someone pushed.......You progressives are pussies and even worse your pussies with no class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya...that's fo sho!  Cuz you idiots are so good at predicting human behavior... like who they would vote for..
> 
> The newGOPer meldowns on USMB are AWESOME!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Understand this idiot the only reason your God won was because republicans stayed home.....Even then the liar and chief barley made it.
Click to expand...


Scoreboard.


----------



## thanatos144

EriktheRed said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya...that's fo sho!  Cuz you idiots are so good at predicting human behavior... like who they would vote for..
> 
> The newGOPer meldowns on USMB are AWESOME!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Understand this idiot the only reason your God won was because republicans stayed home.....Even then the liar and chief barley made it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scoreboard.
Click to expand...


Cat fur


----------



## Rat in the Hat

EriktheRed said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya...that's fo sho!  Cuz you idiots are so good at predicting human behavior... like who they would vote for..
> 
> The newGOPer meldowns on USMB are AWESOME!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Understand this idiot the only reason your God won was because republicans stayed home.....Even then the liar and chief barley made it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scoreboard.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr. H.

Will his bank account still be automatically debited each year?
Still shows Supporting Member.


----------



## Synthaholic

Mr. H. said:


> Will his bank account still be automatically debited each year?
> Still shows Supporting Member.


I think it's like a MagicJack subscription: he gets to keep it until March.


----------



## Rinata

Liability said:


> I made a bet.  I lost.  Welching is not cool, at least not the way I was raised.  Therefore, I am obligated to honor the bet (Zona's revenge  ): and the terms were simple.  I bet that Pres. Obama would NOT get re-elected.



I sort of happened to land on this thread. I didn't know about this!! We always fight, but there was a small period of time when we got along pretty well. I remember thinking to myself that you are not so bad.  Actually I like you. Please just come back and forget the silly bet. I am not going to tease you at all about the election and I hope my fellow libs won't either. Okay?? Hope to see you soon.


----------



## Rinata

California Girl said:


> I didn't make a bet but I'm leaning towards following Liability out the door. Not because Romney lost but because USMB is not what it once was.



Great news!!


----------



## Plasmaball

California Girl said:


> I didn't make a bet but I'm leaning towards following Liability out the door. Not because Romney lost but because USMB is not what it once was.



sadly you are still here.


----------



## thanatos144

Plasmaball said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't make a bet but I'm leaning towards following Liability out the door. Not because Romney lost but because USMB is not what it once was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadly you are still here.
Click to expand...


We need more people like her to stand against fascists like you.


----------



## rightwinger

thanatos144 said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't make a bet but I'm leaning towards following Liability out the door. Not because Romney lost but because USMB is not what it once was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadly you are still here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need more people like her to stand against fascists like you.
Click to expand...


In the spirit of California Girl....you are stupid and lack the intellect of the rest of us


----------



## Dot Com

rightwinger said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> sadly you are still here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need more people like her to stand against fascists like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the spirit of California Girl....you are stupid and lack the intellect of the rest of us
Click to expand...


yes, he doesn't have the "critical thinking skills"


----------



## Article 15

thanatos144 said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't make a bet but I'm leaning towards following Liability out the door. Not because Romney lost but because USMB is not what it once was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadly you are still here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need more people like her to stand against fascists like you.
Click to expand...


We are fascists now?

Hmm...well alright.

_Ciao!_

^anyone who gets this rules


----------



## Si modo

Plasmaball said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't make a bet but I'm leaning towards following Liability out the door. Not because Romney lost but because USMB is not what it once was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadly you are still here.
Click to expand...

Her last post was 11/07/2012...a month and 22 days is hardly still being here, PB.


----------



## HUGGY

Article 15 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> sadly you are still here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need more people like her to stand against fascists like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are fascists now?
> 
> Hmm...well alright.
> 
> _Ciao!_
> 
> ^anyone who gets this rules
Click to expand...


Tommorow you may be a communist...or a totalitarion..  Well maybe not a totalitarion because that word is too big for a RWer's mind to digest.


----------



## thanatos144

Article 15 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> sadly you are still here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need more people like her to stand against fascists like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are fascists now?
> 
> Hmm...well alright.
> 
> _Ciao!_
> 
> ^anyone who gets this rules
Click to expand...

Yes you are fascists.... You want to tell people what to eat, what they can own, How they raise their kids, what they can earn, How much they can keep, What they can read, listen to, watch ect ect ect.....so yes you and every democrat progressive are fascists.


----------



## JoeB131

California Girl said:


> I didn't make a bet but I'm leaning towards following Liability out the door. Not because Romney lost but because USMB is not what it once was.



You mean you can't come on here and spout right wing nastiness without being challenged?  

You could always go to TownHall.com.  Nothing but like-minded people there.


----------



## hjmick

Wow. It only took you three months to reply to CG. I'm impressed.


----------



## JoeB131

hjmick said:


> Wow. It only took you three months to reply to CG. I'm impressed.



Naw, for some reason, she's come back to neg people... not sure why.  I guess we are going to see some more of her insipid posts defending greed and hating on Obama soon enough. 

Just when you thought it was safe to go back in teh water.


----------



## Synthaholic

Good to see the welsher's thread back in circulation.


----------



## Ravi

I just noticed that Welshability put this in General Global Topics as if it had something to do with geopolitics. Such arrogance, lo*fucking*l!


----------



## California Girl

thanatos144 said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't make a bet but I'm leaning towards following Liability out the door. Not because Romney lost but because USMB is not what it once was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadly you are still here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need more people like her to stand against fascists like you.
Click to expand...


You're right. I hadn't factored in the Fat Girl Rinata's happiness at my departure. I came back just to piss her off. 

My bad.


----------



## Synthaholic

California Girl said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> sadly you are still here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need more people like her to stand against fascists like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right. I hadn't factored in the Fat Girl Rinata's happiness at my departure. I came back just to piss her off.
> 
> My bad.
Click to expand...

Hi Sandy!


----------



## JoeB131

I frankly am sad some board members left back in November, and I don't mind them coming back.  

Others, no great loss if they don't come back.  

Look this whole thing is supposed be fun. We aren't changing the world here, or even each others minds, we are talking about a topic that interests us. Right, Left, it doesn't matter. We come here and talk about this stuff because mostly in those gaps between elections, it bores our friends, families and co-workers. 

But if we can't do it and have some fun, what's the point?


----------



## HUGGY

California Girl said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> 
> sadly you are still here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need more people like her to stand against fascists like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right. I hadn't factored in the Fat Girl Rinata's happiness at my departure. I came back just to piss her off.
> 
> My bad.
Click to expand...


It appears Liarability messed with the door lock when he snuck back in.  Management really should do a better job with security.


----------



## Dante

Liability said:


> I made a bet.  I lost.  Welching is not cool, at least not the way I was raised.  Therefore, I am obligated to honor the bet (Zona's revenge  ): and the terms were simple.  I bet that Pres. Obama would NOT get re-elected.
> 
> Based on everything I have seen tonight, the election actually is now over.  Even if Mitt takes Ohio (which is still kind of up in the air, the "call" notwithstanding) and even if he somehow prevails in FL and VA, he seems to have lost CO.  (I blame mal.)  The trouble is, he had to end up running that table.  And without CO, he didn't.  End of story.
> 
> The payment terms were simple, too.  If I lost the bet, I was to flat out LEAVE USMB.
> 
> That time, evidently has come. (Of course, if a miracle happens, and Mitt ends up winning on a recount or three or five, I'll come back upon the same terms!)  No.  I am not counting on that.
> 
> Thus, I am obliged to leave USMB.  I have been' assured' by lots of my lib "buddies" that I will come back under some other username.  Nope.  Gone means gone.  They can believe whatever a lib's heart says they should believe.  But, I'll still be gone.  (I discovered a new place which I like anyway, so I will not be suffering in some arid desert.)
> 
> To my lib pals and even those who I never much liked, I will concede the following.  Not only was I wrong in my political guess, I was WAY the fuck off.  There.  You can gloat.  I was wrong.
> 
> In your favor, I will also say JUST this much more.  Your political philosophy is misguided as all hell.  But most of you think the way you think for good enough reasons.  I admire that.  Beats the snot outta the attitude of most Americans who just don't even give thought to the issues of our time.
> 
> To my more or less Conservative pals, I urge you to keep up the good fight.  It is plainly an uphill battle.  But the course you have chosen is the right one.  THIS particular electoral loss is a very deep and cutting one.  But what can we do?  Giving up is not an option.  So, keep up your efforts to educate the libs and the majority of indifferent fellow citizens.  Someday, conservative political philosophy may yet flower.  Time permitting.
> 
> That leaves only one thing left to say.
> 
> Adios.



Ironic once I look.back at I'm leaving now, threads. 



Liability said:


> It's such a shame that Dainty/DevNell the drama queen pussy fucktard is also such a complete liar.



Hey, [MENTION=42714]IlarMeilyr[/MENTION] ?


----------



## JoeB131

Kind of pathetic, given that he did sneak back here under another name, and then claims he didn't welch on the bet.


----------



## Ropey

I've got a few old scars/scabs I like picking at as well.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Dante said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made a bet.  I lost.  Welching is not cool, at least not the way I was raised.  Therefore, I am obligated to honor the bet (Zona's revenge  ): and the terms were simple.  I bet that Pres. Obama would NOT get re-elected.
> 
> Based on everything I have seen tonight, the election actually is now over.  Even if Mitt takes Ohio (which is still kind of up in the air, the "call" notwithstanding) and even if he somehow prevails in FL and VA, he seems to have lost CO.  (I blame mal.)  The trouble is, he had to end up running that table.  And without CO, he didn't.  End of story.
> 
> The payment terms were simple, too.  If I lost the bet, I was to flat out LEAVE USMB.
> 
> That time, evidently has come. (Of course, if a miracle happens, and Mitt ends up winning on a recount or three or five, I'll come back upon the same terms!)  No.  I am not counting on that.
> 
> Thus, I am obliged to leave USMB.  I have been' assured' by lots of my lib "buddies" that I will come back under some other username.  Nope.  Gone means gone.  They can believe whatever a lib's heart says they should believe.  But, I'll still be gone.  (I discovered a new place which I like anyway, so I will not be suffering in some arid desert.)
> 
> To my lib pals and even those who I never much liked, I will concede the following.  Not only was I wrong in my political guess, I was WAY the fuck off.  There.  You can gloat.  I was wrong.
> 
> In your favor, I will also say JUST this much more.  Your political philosophy is misguided as all hell.  But most of you think the way you think for good enough reasons.  I admire that.  Beats the snot outta the attitude of most Americans who just don't even give thought to the issues of our time.
> 
> To my more or less Conservative pals, I urge you to keep up the good fight.  It is plainly an uphill battle.  But the course you have chosen is the right one.  THIS particular electoral loss is a very deep and cutting one.  But what can we do?  Giving up is not an option.  So, keep up your efforts to educate the libs and the majority of indifferent fellow citizens.  Someday, conservative political philosophy may yet flower.  Time permitting.
> 
> That leaves only one thing left to say.
> 
> Adios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironic once I look.back at I'm leaving now, threads.
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's such a shame that Dainty/DevNell the drama queen pussy fucktard is also such a complete liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, [MENTION=42714]IlarMeilyr[/MENTION] ?
Click to expand...


^ Life, get one today


----------



## Dante

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made a bet.  I lost.  Welching is not cool, at least not the way I was raised.  Therefore, I am obligated to honor the bet (Zona's revenge  ): and the terms were simple.  I bet that Pres. Obama would NOT get re-elected.
> 
> Based on everything I have seen tonight, the election actually is now over.  Even if Mitt takes Ohio (which is still kind of up in the air, the "call" notwithstanding) and even if he somehow prevails in FL and VA, he seems to have lost CO.  (I blame mal.)  The trouble is, he had to end up running that table.  And without CO, he didn't.  End of story.
> 
> The payment terms were simple, too.  If I lost the bet, I was to flat out LEAVE USMB.
> 
> That time, evidently has come. (Of course, if a miracle happens, and Mitt ends up winning on a recount or three or five, I'll come back upon the same terms!)  No.  I am not counting on that.
> 
> Thus, I am obliged to leave USMB.  I have been' assured' by lots of my lib "buddies" that I will come back under some other username.  Nope.  Gone means gone.  They can believe whatever a lib's heart says they should believe.  But, I'll still be gone.  (I discovered a new place which I like anyway, so I will not be suffering in some arid desert.)
> 
> To my lib pals and even those who I never much liked, I will concede the following.  Not only was I wrong in my political guess, I was WAY the fuck off.  There.  You can gloat.  I was wrong.
> 
> In your favor, I will also say JUST this much more.  Your political philosophy is misguided as all hell.  But most of you think the way you think for good enough reasons.  I admire that.  Beats the snot outta the attitude of most Americans who just don't even give thought to the issues of our time.
> 
> To my more or less Conservative pals, I urge you to keep up the good fight.  It is plainly an uphill battle.  But the course you have chosen is the right one.  THIS particular electoral loss is a very deep and cutting one.  But what can we do?  Giving up is not an option.  So, keep up your efforts to educate the libs and the majority of indifferent fellow citizens.  Someday, conservative political philosophy may yet flower.  Time permitting.
> 
> That leaves only one thing left to say.
> 
> Adios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironic once I look.back at I'm leaving now, threads.
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's such a shame that Dainty/DevNell the drama queen pussy fucktard is also such a complete liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, [MENTION=42714]IlarMeilyr[/MENTION] ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ Life, get one today
Click to expand...


It is so cute to see the White Rightwing girlyman/boys of usmb sticking up for each other.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Dante...ahh what's the use


----------



## Dante

Ahh, Frank...always one of Dante's favorites


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Dainty is busy reporting on his notion of late breaking news of the day.

This just in:

Lincoln assassinated.  

Dainty, you pathetic bitch:  I already addressed this "topic."  

Try to keep up, you pitiable loser.


----------



## Plasmaball

haha welcher


----------



## Synthaholic

What Welchability drinks:


----------



## boedicca

IlarMeilyr said:


> Dainty is busy reporting on his notion of late breaking news of the day.
> 
> This just in:
> 
> Lincoln assassinated.
> 
> Dainty, you pathetic bitch:  I already addressed this "topic."
> 
> Try to keep up, you pitiable loser.





I'm glad you came back.  Considering how the IRS manipulated the election, Obama's second term deserves a big Asterisk.


----------



## Synthaholic

boedicca said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dainty is busy reporting on his notion of late breaking news of the day.
> 
> This just in:
> 
> Lincoln assassinated.
> 
> Dainty, you pathetic bitch:  I already addressed this "topic."
> 
> Try to keep up, you pitiable loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you came back.  Considering how the IRS manipulated the election, Obama's second term deserves a big Asterisk.
Click to expand...


^^^dumb as a rock


----------



## boedicca

Synthaholic said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dainty is busy reporting on his notion of late breaking news of the day.
> 
> This just in:
> 
> Lincoln assassinated.
> 
> Dainty, you pathetic bitch:  I already addressed this "topic."
> 
> Try to keep up, you pitiable loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you came back.  Considering how the IRS manipulated the election, Obama's second term deserves a big Asterisk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^dumb as a rock
Click to expand...



You're a pathetic moron who still thinks ObamaCare lowers health care insurance costs.


----------



## Dot Com

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dante...ahh what's the use
> Sent from my Encryption defeating NSA Supercomputer made of Xbox and Nintendo parts sold to the Chinese using Tapatalk 2



Sorry for ribbing you about having your orig tapatalk tag Frank because I might get tapatalk to try out on my  new Android tablet


----------



## Ropey

Dot Com said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dante...ahh what's the use
> Sent from my Encryption defeating NSA Supercomputer made of Xbox and Nintendo parts sold to the Chinese using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for ribbing you about having your orig tapatalk tag Frank because I might get tapatalk to try out on my  new Android tablet
Click to expand...


It works great. 



Synthaholic said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dainty is busy reporting on his notion of late breaking news of the day.
> 
> This just in:
> 
> Lincoln assassinated.
> 
> Dainty, you pathetic bitch:  I already addressed this "topic."
> 
> Try to keep up, you pitiable loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you came back.  Considering how the IRS manipulated the election, Obama's second term deserves a big Asterisk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^dumb as a rock
Click to expand...


^^ Rock


----------



## freedombecki

Dante said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made a bet. I lost. Welching is not cool, at least not the way I was raised. Therefore, I am obligated to honor the bet (Zona's revenge  ): and the terms were simple. I bet that Pres. Obama would NOT get re-elected.
> 
> Based on everything I have seen tonight, the election actually is now over. Even if Mitt takes Ohio (which is still kind of up in the air, the "call" notwithstanding) and even if he somehow prevails in FL and VA, he seems to have lost CO. (I blame mal.) The trouble is, he had to end up running that table. And without CO, he didn't. End of story.
> 
> The payment terms were simple, too. If I lost the bet, I was to flat out LEAVE USMB.
> 
> That time, evidently has come. (Of course, if a miracle happens, and Mitt ends up winning on a recount or three or five, I'll come back upon the same terms!) No. I am not counting on that.
> 
> Thus, I am obliged to leave USMB. I have been' assured' by lots of my lib "buddies" that I will come back under some other username. Nope. Gone means gone. They can believe whatever a lib's heart says they should believe. But, I'll still be gone. (I discovered a new place which I like anyway, so I will not be suffering in some arid desert.)
> 
> To my lib pals and even those who I never much liked, I will concede the following. Not only was I wrong in my political guess, I was WAY the fuck off. There. You can gloat. I was wrong.
> 
> In your favor, I will also say JUST this much more. Your political philosophy is misguided as all hell. But most of you think the way you think for good enough reasons. I admire that. Beats the snot outta the attitude of most Americans who just don't even give thought to the issues of our time.
> 
> To my more or less Conservative pals, I urge you to keep up the good fight. It is plainly an uphill battle. But the course you have chosen is the right one. THIS particular electoral loss is a very deep and cutting one. But what can we do? Giving up is not an option. So, keep up your efforts to educate the libs and the majority of indifferent fellow citizens. Someday, conservative political philosophy may yet flower. Time permitting.
> 
> That leaves only one thing left to say.
> 
> Adios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironic once I look.back at I'm leaving now, threads.
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's such a shame that Dainty/DevNell the drama queen pussy fucktard is also such a complete liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, @IlarMeilyr ?
Click to expand...

 Bad idea to reignite a flame, Dante.

Sometimes one should just let old dogs lie. Nothing to do today but get in trouble?


----------



## Ropey

freedombecki said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made a bet. I lost. Welching is not cool, at least not the way I was raised. Therefore, I am obligated to honor the bet (Zona's revenge  ): and the terms were simple. I bet that Pres. Obama would NOT get re-elected.
> 
> Based on everything I have seen tonight, the election actually is now over. Even if Mitt takes Ohio (which is still kind of up in the air, the "call" notwithstanding) and even if he somehow prevails in FL and VA, he seems to have lost CO. (I blame mal.) The trouble is, he had to end up running that table. And without CO, he didn't. End of story.
> 
> The payment terms were simple, too. If I lost the bet, I was to flat out LEAVE USMB.
> 
> That time, evidently has come. (Of course, if a miracle happens, and Mitt ends up winning on a recount or three or five, I'll come back upon the same terms!) No. I am not counting on that.
> 
> Thus, I am obliged to leave USMB. I have been' assured' by lots of my lib "buddies" that I will come back under some other username. Nope. Gone means gone. They can believe whatever a lib's heart says they should believe. But, I'll still be gone. (I discovered a new place which I like anyway, so I will not be suffering in some arid desert.)
> 
> To my lib pals and even those who I never much liked, I will concede the following. Not only was I wrong in my political guess, I was WAY the fuck off. There. You can gloat. I was wrong.
> 
> In your favor, I will also say JUST this much more. Your political philosophy is misguided as all hell. But most of you think the way you think for good enough reasons. I admire that. Beats the snot outta the attitude of most Americans who just don't even give thought to the issues of our time.
> 
> To my more or less Conservative pals, I urge you to keep up the good fight. It is plainly an uphill battle. But the course you have chosen is the right one. THIS particular electoral loss is a very deep and cutting one. But what can we do? Giving up is not an option. So, keep up your efforts to educate the libs and the majority of indifferent fellow citizens. Someday, conservative political philosophy may yet flower. Time permitting.
> 
> That leaves only one thing left to say.
> 
> Adios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironic once I look.back at I'm leaving now, threads.
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's such a shame that Dainty/DevNell the drama queen pussy fucktard is also such a complete liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, @IlarMeilyr ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bad idea to reignite a flame, Dante.
> 
> Sometimes one should just let old dogs lie. Nothing to do today but get in trouble?
Click to expand...


It's been a tough day for Dante. He's tender so it's easier to pick at an old scar than rip a fresh scab.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Plasmaball said:


> haha welcher



^ typical lying micro-dick loser that he is, plasmaNoballs has to chime in.


----------



## L.K.Eder

i am totally taking credit for this apt description: welchability


----------



## Statistikhengst

L.K.Eder said:


> i am totally taking credit for this apt description: welchability



 [MENTION=19535]L.K.Eder[/MENTION]

I need a full conjugation from you on this.

Also, a blood test will be necessary.

And birth certificate: LONG FORM.

Thank you.

That is all.


----------

